# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > GameDev Zone >  Tuyển sinh lớp 10: kết hợp thi tuyển với xét tuyển

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - Sở GD&ĐT đã ban bố công văn số 1580/SGD&ĐT-QLT về việc hướng dẫn tuyển sinh vào lớp 10 trung học phổ thông (THPT) niên học 2016-2017.*

Theo đó, mọi học trò đủ điều kiện đều được đăng ký hoài vọng dự tuyển vào lớp 10 không chuyên và lớp 10 chuyên.

========> Mách bạn gia sư uy tín: trung tam gia su ha noi


 Đối với lớp 10 không chuyên, mỗi học trò được đăng ký ước muốn dự tuyển vào hai trường THPT công lập, đề cập cả lớp 10 không chuyên của trường THPT Chu Văn An và trường THPT Sơn Tây. thời gian đơn vị thi là ngày 8/6/2016.


__

[center !important]_Tuyển sinh lớp 10: hài hòa thi tuyển với xét tuyển (Ảnh: giaoduc.net.vn)_[/center !important]


năm học 2016-2017, TP.Hà Nội tiếp diễn thực hiện phương thức “_kết hợp thi tuyển với xét tuyển_” để tuyển sinh vào lớp 10 THPT công lập, công lập tự chủ nguồn vốn, ngoài công lập, lớp 10 không chuyên trường THPT Chu Văn An và trường THPT Sơn Tây.

 tiêu chí vào điểm xét tuyển để tuyển sinh vào lớp 10 THPT. Điểm xét tuyển được tính dựa trên kết quả học tập, đoàn luyện của học sinh ở cấp THCS, kết quả 2 môn Ngữ Văn, Toán trong kỳ thi tuyển sinh vào lớp 10 THPT ngày 8/6/2016 (đã tính hệ số 2) và điểm hay thêm.

 Đối với lớp 10 chuyên, khi đăng ký mong ước dự tuyển vào lớp 10 chuyên, học trò phải tiêu chí vào kỹ năng học tập, môn chuyên có ở các trường là lịch thi các môn chuyên để đăng ký cho phù hợp.

học trò được chọn tối đa hai trong bốn trường sau: THPT chuyên Hà Nội-Amsterdam, THPT chuyên Nguyễn Huệ, THPT Chu Văn An và THPT Sơn Tây để đăng ký dự tuyển. thời gian đơn vị Những học trò đạt điểm chuẩn nộp thủ tục nhập học tại trường THPT từ ngày 22/6 đến ngày 24/6.

Sau ngày 24/6, những trường tuyển còn thiếu so với mục tiêu giao, được tuyển bổ sung học sinh cho đủ chiến lược từ ngày 26/6 đến ngày 27/6.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

